# Natural FET timeline



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi girls

I'm due to start my first natural FET in April and have forgotten the timeline.  I know I have to call on the first day of my AF and make an appointment for scan on day 10 - what happens next and what day roughly would ET be??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Panda 

It really depends on your clinic as they all have varying procedures...some get you to use OPKs and then do ET, others do regular scans...

Both times I have natural FET I had to have scan as close to cd1 as possible...had done on cd2 (not pleasant  ).  I then had regular scans from cd10 onwards because they know, from previous history, that I ovulate cd14/15...

With first FET I had to have hcg trigger shot to exactly time ET (had it just before I would ovulate naturally anyway)...but with 2nd EFT I had scan on cd14 and had ovulated earlier that day so didn't need the hcg injection.  My frosties were 2 days old so they timed it from ovulation onwards...

...with your ET it would depend on how old your frosties were.

I would give your clinic a call and speak directly with them as may be completely different to what others have done...

Wishing you lots of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------

